# AMD Ryzen 4800H Laptop - setup for mobile rig - thoughts/experiences?



## Jetzer (Sep 21, 2020)

I am looking into a windows based mobile rig, and going for AMD Ryzen looks good in terms of performance/affordability. I can get a laptop with a Ryzen 4800H, 32gb ram and 2 tb ssd for around €1400.

I have been looking at some Intel based Dell laptops but I hear some people have had problems with DPC latency with Dell laptops. Also in terms of price they are (significantly) more expensive.

Any experiences with these Ryzen based laptops? Any tips for choosing a windows laptop would be welcome. It doesnt have to be as powerful as my main, but still looking at 32gb ram / i7-6 core type setup.

I would like to spend around €1500, going up to €2000 if I absolutely have to.


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 24, 2020)

I tested a Razerblade 15 with the 8750h for a couple weeks in Cubase. It was an absolute beast. The built in Realtek audio drivers were performing just as good as my PCIe RME in big MIDI sessions. The cpu was about 10-15% more powerful than a 3930k in DAW sessions, and this was while streaming samples all from a SINGLE SATA 1tb ssd, versus my 10 ssds scattered across my desktops motherboard and PCIe lanes.

I returned it because I didn't like the keyboard, the logo, and how it didn't have dual internal m.2 drives (2020 base model now has dual drives). I now own the MSI gs66 with 10750h and two internal 2tb NVMe's, also a beast, but RealTime peak in Cubase isn't as good as it was with the Razerblade even after WIN 10 optimization.

No experience with Ryzen laptops, but you could always just return it on Amazon as their customer support is very good.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Sep 24, 2020)

Dracarys said:


> I tested a Razerblade 15 with the 8750h for a couple weeks in Cubase. It was an absolute beast. The built in Realtek audio drivers were performing just as good as my PCIe RME in big MIDI sessions. The cpu was about 10-15% more powerful than a 3930k in DAW sessions, and this was while streaming samples all from a SINGLE SATA 1tb ssd, versus my 10 ssds scattered across my desktops motherboard and PCIe lanes.
> 
> I returned it because I didn't like the keyboard, the logo, and how it didn't have dual internal m.2 drives (2020 base model now has dual drives). I now own the MSI gs66 with 10750h and two internal 2tb NVMe's, also a beast, but RealTime peak in Cubase isn't as good as it was with the Razerblade even after WIN 10 optimization.
> 
> No experience with Ryzen laptops, but you could always just return it on Amazon as their customer support is very good.



Shot in the dark but have you run latencymon to see if the gpu drivers or wifi card is causing stutters?


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes, latencymon results are very similar to my desktop, also tried updating drivers and disabling lots of things like Nvidia gpu, wifi, throttlestop, Asiogaurd, regedit, etc. 1 instance of Izotope maximizer on the master channel shoots realtime peak spikes to a bout 25-50% with a buffer of 512 in Cubase 10 and 10.5. But I can still get away with big sessions utilizing 45gb of ram. It's very random, sometimes realtime stays at 10-15% with the exact same settings. Haven't tried other DAWs.

Remember the GS66 needs undervolting, or else the temps are horrible and fan noise is very loud. After undervolt the coolerboost fans are no longer needed and temps are good.


----------

